# Movingui or Paduak



## KhalTom (Mar 31, 2017)

Has anyone have any experience with these woods? I'm going to buy one of them to make a cabinet for my bedroom...More like a giant medicine cabinet on steroids type cabinet.

Paduak , I like the color....Movingui i like because can get some good contrasts with another wood

Just would like to know how they finish , how so they sand and router.... Anything else you have to offer is appreciated. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I use padauk in small pieces for boxes.
A hard wood but easy to work and rout.
The lid on these two is one is padauk, cut from a piece that was considered too knotty for furniture making.




















I've never heard of the other wood you mention.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Padauk is nice but, like Bob, I've never seen the other wood, have only heard of it. Padauk is very dusty when you sand it and the orange dust seems to go everywhere. With exposure to light Padauk will turn to a rich brown over time. But it's easy to work.

I used it on the inside back of a guitar build but it's a little darker now. This was right after sanding and one coat of Shellac -


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

I've made urns with Paduak same as others dusty, wear mask don't wear white if sanding will stain clothing.....very sharp edges like glass if cut overheated. with and without clear coats


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Movingui and Paduak both work well with hand tools and power tools and would look nice used together on the same piece of furniture. Love the orange/red brown color of the Paduak both fresh cut and aged. The Movingui or satinwood has a gray yellow to tan color and is slightly prone to small splinters but over all machines well. I think the dustiness of the Paduak is just the color showing up better than your standard dust.

Some people have problems working with both these woods so the proper safety gear should be used.

This is a picture of one of my tie tacks made with Movingui.


----------

